

Google's 2.5 year DRAM study - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/10/dram-study-turns-assumptions-about-errors-upside-down.ars

======
oomkiller
This just reinforces the need to use ECC ram in ANY application that you care
about the results. It should never even be a question for servers or
workstations. I've personally seen lots of RAM have errors, and with non-ecc,
you start to get corrupted documents, OSs that won't boot etc.

------
wglb
Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=865310> for a zdnet article on
same topic.

